# Baseball HOF inductions



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess Barry Larkin was the only player voted in this year, besides Ron Santo mainly getting honored because he died. Santo deserved to be voted in, but they posthumously inducted him this season. I noticed that Mark McGwire got 19 percent of the vote, all I can say is, if/when McGwire gets voted in is the day they need to reinstate Pete Rose!!


----------



## JustinVerlander (Jan 12, 2012)

Trammell should of gotten in as well. Tram's numbers are always going to be overshadowed because of Cal Ripken.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I wish Dale Murphy would have been inducted too.


----------

